# Log with pics - Starting cycle today



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Cycle will be;

Weeks 1-6 50mg D-bol

Weeks 3-6 25mg Proviron

Weeks 7-9 20mg Nolva

Starting weight is just under 12 stone and around 11% body fat. Pics are from April 28th and the one in locker room is 13th May.

Ill post up a few shots during and after course.

I train 3x a week with a modified stronglifts - a few extra isolation and core exercises thrown in.

I have to say i hope i fill out a bit because my hips are wide as **** - more like child bearing than tapered waist sadly 

28th April










13th May










FIRST UPDATED PIC BELOW (13 days in)










28 DAYS IN - SECOND UPDATE. (ill get a non flexed pose tomorrow)










3 DAYS INTO MY PCT - 8TH JULY


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Haha your hips were the first thing I noticed, good luck bro, enjoy!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Smashed it down the gym today.

Squatted 110k for 5x5 and even got 150k on leg press for 3x5


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Subscribed to see progress pics and what the effects are. Can you keep a weight record with each pic so we can judge your gains? Keep the blog up!

G luck


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah ill keep a weight record its why i included it in my initial post. Just hoping they aint duds


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

KEEP US UPDATED BUDDY


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

i find your hips slightly erotic.

good luck, will follow and watch you put some meat on!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You got bigger curves than beyonce  Good luck man! Subscribed!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Whats your diet like mate?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

50mg of dbol is a lot for a guy your size.

I took 20mg for my first cycle and it was enough, starting weight was 68kg, Just hit 75kg today.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

freeline said:


> i find your hips slightly erotic.
> 
> good luck, will follow and watch you put some meat on!


LULZ op any reason why you chose a d-bol only cycle for your first course? I think a basic 500mg test 12 weeker is a good first course, but then I hate orals lol!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Gf is against pinning so orals only atm.

Food is dirty bulk but making sure i get my protein 3500 - 4000 cals a day easily. 5-7 liters of water.

G.I. Joe - yeah, i just finished my cut, i got down to 9% at my smallest but ill be bulking up during this and hopefully putting ona stone of LBM and some in fat/water that i can cut off after. Don't be a hater


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

subbed, i know how you feel about the child bearing hips i got the same thing, how tall are you ?


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> you need to learn how to eat. you have the physique of a 12 year old girl.


That comment wasn't needed was it really...

You seem to know alot about 12 year old girls bodys though...


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> you need to learn how to eat. you have the physique of a 12 year old girl.


pmsl harsh!!

good luck mate will be intresting to see your gains.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> you need to learn how to eat. you have the physique of a 12 year old girl.


whats the point in that ?

he is getting on dbol to try and bulk its not like he is going around saying hes massive, lets see a picture of you then ?

atleast this dude is man enough to post one!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> you need to learn how to eat. you have the physique of a 12 year old girl.


That's not very nice to be honest - the idea behind sharing journals on here is to be supportive and constructive. Please keep it that way.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope it goes well for you, thats quite a high dose of dbol, any signs of gyno hit it with nolvadex, good luck.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we`ve got the same shorts =] gd luck


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

you'd look better in a bikini?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck man :thumbup1: Looks to be an interesting journal/journey!


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

I'm not usually one to criticise but in this case I'm surprised nobody has already said this.....

You could easily get the gains you are after by improving your diet and training naturally. Not trying to be a hater (I'm on a ph cycle myself) but I reckon you should focus on reaching your natural limits first and then think about AAS. I'm sure you have given this some thought and done your homework but at your size I think you have a long way to go before considering dbol. Doing it naturally you will keep your gains more easily as well.

Good luck with it though. I'll be following.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes he can make alot of natural gains, some people just can't wait.

Look at the thread about steroid users at like 14? It's down to personal choice i think.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

G.I. Joe Galway said:


> you need to learn how to eat. you have the physique of a 12 year old girl.


 :ban:

Tight bast**d...


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

spike1 said:


> subbed, i know how you feel about the child bearing hips i got the same thing, how tall are you ?


187cm


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers for the back up about the harsh comments but its all just banter really aint it?

Yeah i could have packed on more naturally but i have been training somewhere in the region of a year or 1.5 years and been serious for around 10 months with diet, i just find bulking really hard. ill update this with pics every week or so


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good man. Post your diet up what your eating and any supps your taking!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Mate most of the people who say "you don't need gear yet just keep eating" have themselves done gear before they really needed it. You wont be the first person to use gear before your natural peak and you certainly wont be the last! keep training and eating clean & you will see some nice gains from this trust me brother, i ran the same cycle as my first except i run 50mg proviron & it defiantly got me pumped! Good luck


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Diet on an average day is something like;

Breakfast

1 liter of water

3 eggs scrambled with some milk and cheese

2 sausages

1-2 rashers of bacon

1/3 can of beans(this part is only on workout days)

(protein shake on workout days)

Meal 2

1 liter of water

Protein shake

chicken breast with rice and maybe some veggies

Some kind of snack with 1 liter of water

Meal 3

1 liter of water

Fish pie / cottage pie home made with sweet potatoes instead of regular potatoes etc

Snack with 1 liter of water

Bed time meal

1 liter of water

Tuna+ pasta or something similar

If im out during the day ill get some sort of fast food or cooked chicken from a supermarket, but it always has enough protein.

Getting in usually between 3k and 4k cals and around 1g of protein for every lb of body weight.

**** the first 3 days my balls have been aching but mega pumps in the gym... 250kg leg press for 1rm today, i could have gone for more i think but i did 4 sets of 5 on 200kg


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

I am sure people better qualified than me will post up on your diet but as your trying to bulk I would think you need to eat more, IMO a bit more protein 250 - 300g a day (your only on 170g ish) and LOTS carbs (brown/wholemeal - rice/pasta)

Also remember don't over train, you grow when you sleep and I assume your water intake is split through the day if you drink a litre before bed you might be up p....ing all night, I know I would lol.

Also good luck with it all mate I am gona keep watching your progress.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude your diet is shocking its so suprise you havent been making gains. sick of people putting no effort into diet and training and just thinking steroids are the answer.


----------



## Matt Jax (May 12, 2011)

leveret said:


> Dude your diet is shocking its so suprise you havent been making gains. sick of people putting no effort into diet and training and just thinking steroids are the answer.


Says he, who is built like a pigeons lung. Why have you got a pic of your back?........I've seen more muscle on a ribeye steak.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

yes, true, but i'm not turning to steriods to make up for my own dedication failings.


----------



## Muhonu (May 27, 2011)

good luck but dont you think it's a little early for roids? all you should do is eat


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Matt Jax said:


> Says he, who is built like a pigeons lung. Why have you got a pic of your back?........I've seen more muscle on a ribeye steak.


Lmao pigeon lung!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

leveret said:


> Dude your diet is shocking its so suprise you havent been making gains. sick of people putting no effort into diet and training and just thinking steroids are the answer.


The diet is not so bad! Personally for me, it's not desirable, but I have different goals and direction in nutrition. But if you are getting your macros, don't worry about the above comment. I personally would swap the sausages for a less processed meat though.

But I won't comment further unless you are after a critic. I just thought the comment above deserved a more positive counter (and more accurate  ) comment.

GS

How much does it vary out of interest, and are you taking and vitamins/minerals?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

ballie said:


> I am sure people better qualified than me will post up on your diet but as your trying to bulk I would think you need to eat more, IMO a bit more protein 250 - 300g a day (your only on 170g ish) and LOTS carbs (brown/wholemeal - rice/pasta)
> 
> Also remember don't over train, you grow when you sleep and I assume your water intake is split through the day if you drink a litre before bed you might be up p....ing all night, I know I would lol.
> 
> Also good luck with it all mate I am gona keep watching your progress.


There is no real need for more than 1g of protein per lb of body weight 1.5g tops really. My daily calorie needs are around 2800 and im eating between 3k and 4k, usually around 4k... this is a bulk with enough protein whilst minimizing fat gains. I know i have toy gain fat if i want to gain muscle but over eating is not necessary.

thanks for the positive criticism though mate and i appreciate the comments about over training. Im only going to the gym 3 times a week but im wrecking myself while im there... i have a training partner who is on oxys and going 5-6 times a week and i keep telling him about over training.

I usually wake up at around 9am for a **** which is also around the same time i take my 1st 20mg of dbols, then the 30mg at around 3-4pm. I go back to sleep after 9am though for a few hours as i have no job atm and university is out for the holidays for the next few months. I have nothing to do but eat and train really.

thanks for wishing me luck bro


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

leveret said:


> Dude your diet is shocking its so suprise you havent been making gains. sick of people putting no effort into diet and training and just thinking steroids are the answer.


But you can have a sh1t diet, take enough gear and AI's and look good, not everyone is into the whole bodybuilding scene, a lot of us want to put a bit of muscle on to look good to chicks so you can go around nailing them, il hold my hands up and admit that i am like that, i cant be bothered with counting calories and weighing food, eat when im hungry and take protein shakes, i bet there's a lot of people like that aswell on this board but they wont admit to it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ooofff those hips are quite sexy actually!

Good luck mate, shame about the high number of kn0bs who have posted in your thread so far.

Subbed.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

50mg dbol is a fair whack TBH, i usually run 30mg albeit with jabs.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

do you weigh your food mate or estimate caleries ? just cos unless you have maaaassive portions i dont see how that can be 4000 caleries, thats hardly anything there...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

paddy86 said:


> But you can have a sh1t diet, take enough gear and AI's and look good, not everyone is into the whole bodybuilding scene, a lot of us want to put a bit of muscle on to look good to chicks so you can go around nailing them, il hold my hands up and admit that i am like that, i cant be bothered with counting calories and weighing food, eat when im hungry and take protein shakes, i bet there's a lot of people like that aswell on this board but they wont admit to it


Lifting for chicks? now ive heard everything


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

You only need one big muscle to go around nailing chicks:laugh:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I cant see 3-4k calories tbh mate. Diets up to you, your goals, your budget and dedication to nutrition. If you want/can improve on it, then a lot of us here will help you with it.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Question for you puurboi:

Why do you feel the need to take anabolic steroids at the current muscular level your physique is at?

In my opinion, anyone with hips wider than his chest needs to lay of the fvcking AAS and get on the deadlifts and steaks. And it is BEYOND ME how so many of the more experienced trainers on this forum are not commenting on this :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

personally i think your going to be kicking yourself after this cycle.

not having a go but for 6 weeks just 6 weeks ( 42 days ) all u have to do is eat well ..that is not a long time .. youve even said uve got loads of free time on your hands so why not perfect your diet ?

ive done a dirty bulk on steroids and u no what .. i just looked bloated.

id say bodybuilding is 60% diet,20% training and 20% rest.

diet is the difference between growing and not growing,i trained for 2 years with a diet similar to yours and it didnt get me anywere

by all means eat cheese eggs beef steak if you want to gain mass .. u can easily enjoy ur diet but that is really quite poor.

best of luck anyway  going to be intrested to see you in 6 weeks time


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

If someone wants to take gear they will.

Leave him alone, give him advice about it, he obviously wants to take them.

But the hips bigger than chest is a good point..


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

w3lly said:


> If someone wants to take gear they will.
> 
> Leave him alone, give him advice about it, he obviously wants to take them.
> 
> But the hips bigger than chest is a good point..


im not bullying him in my post. im simply asking him why he has decided to take AAS....a question nobody has asked him yet on this thread.

he is here for advice. advice isnt always "mate, mate, eat this mate, your diet needs work mate, well done mate, keep it up mate, good luck mate, post up pics mate."

sometimes it may help to just tell him how it is and how he is just pi55ing his money down the drain on drugs at such a low level of muscularity, muscle connection with weights etc...


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

by all means take them but at least get ur diet right otherwise ur just going to be dissapointed with fat chest and wide hips ... also your 'abs' are going to dissapear if your not carefull u could well end up looking worse ( fat )


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

I eat alot but it's always decent food..

Chicken,Beef,Pork, Veg etc...

I'll be on oxys soon for 6 week 50MG ED, done alot of research and got them cheap from my supplier.

So worth a shot


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Diet on an average day is something like;
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and give you something usefull rather than just slag you off or tell you your diets crap. I'll just give a few pointers here and there and you can do what you wish with it.

Breakfast:

You need to add some more carbs in there. Keep the beans in on non-training days aswell. You could also consider just using either the full can, or half. If my memory is any good, then I believe a tin Heinz beans will net you 50g of carbs per tin. So in my opinion, use the full can. Throw the protein shake in there aswell on non-training days.

If you were to do that, then thats pretty good.

Meal 2:

Keep the protein shake, keep the chicken breast, make sure your having plenty of rice. Just check the packet out, if I have rice I will have 100g of carbs worth, can't remember too well with this, but something like 70g of uncooked rice should be somewhere right, I think its somewhere like that. But make sure you get like 75-100g oc carbs from the rice.

Meal 3:

Feel free to keep something random in there, just check the packet, if its very low in protein throw in a shake, if its low in carbs then obviosuly have it with rice or something.

Meal 4: Tuna and pasta are great, again use the full tin of tuna, about 6oz I believe and try to get 75-100g of carbs from the pasta.

Reagrding when your out, definatly have the fast food. Do that as often as you like.

I havn't actually worked it out for your height and weight, but based on macros if you wanna hit like 4000 cals then you will need something like 400g of carbs (this will equal 1600 cals); 300g of protein (this will give you a further 1200 calories); and then fill in the remaining ccals with fat, you would need to make up about 1200 cals from fat, so youde need about 130g of fat.

All that should be easily doable, its the carbs that can be quite difficult, and with you having 4 meals you are goiing to need to get 100g of carbs in with each meal. 75g of protein per meal and 30-ish grams of fat per meal.

Hope you find something usefull here.

JP


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Lifting for chicks? now ive heard everything


and the problem with that is????

i have the balls to admit to it where as a lot of people on here wont but they do exactly the same.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

a lot of people getting worked up and agitated coming over holier-than-thou on here over a complete stranger no one has ever met. a stranger who has a choice what he wants to do with his body/life etc. by all means suggest to him that it may not be the route for him at present but dont ride him and try scare-mongering him off. he'll only take them anway and not log back on here, fall into a cycle of listening to some brain dead meathead on here who advises 51 weeks on 1 week off. at least on here, if we approach it better he can continue his education.

i didnt realise before taking AAS there was a set number of stipulations you had to go through.

1. have small hips.

2. built your physique to 17stone shredded naturally.

3. eat a diet that puts most pros to shame

4. it goes on...and on...and on....


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

i am not trying to smash around or something...but in order to give u an advice i have to be honest....

-thats not a progress of a guy who is taking d-bol 50mgs/day

-ur diet is ****

-ur training split is ****...3 times only/week? huh


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

too many people on here think AAS is some golden secret only allowed to be told to those match their own criteria and forum regurgitation.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

maged said:


> i am not trying to smash around or something...but in order to give u an advice i have to be honest....
> 
> -thats not a progress of a guy who is taking d-bol 50mgs/day
> 
> ...


People have taken undue offense to this person. Advice is advice, but really there is no need for it being put in such a crude manner!

Diet is not actually that bad, just not typical of the bodybuilding scene. I don't find it desirable, but it is not my diet, so.... Why people see the need to say how sh!t it is, is beyond me.

His choice to use steroids is just that, a choice. Like it has been said, lots of people are using before the 'natural limits' have been met.

Learn through mistakes. If this is one of them, then the preceding sentence applies.

As adult, I think it should be easy to put things in a civil way. This does not mean sugar coating, but simple serving without the dirt!

People seem to have come to this journal to be negative. If you cared, then you would be constructive. Saying your diet is sh!t, is just as worthless as a 'bad' diet! Saying ones diet could have the addition of some whole food sources of protein and essential fat, is a worthwhile statement!


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> People have taken undue offense to this person. Advice is advice, but really there is no need for it being put in such a crude manner!
> 
> Diet is not actually that bad, just not typical of the bodybuilding scene. I don't find it desirable, but it is not my diet, so.... Why people see the need to say how sh!t it is, is beyond me.
> 
> ...


ok i am sorry


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

i was just saying ide re-check that diet because on my first cycle my diet wasnt 100% and i just put on too much fat and i was very dissapointed.

carbs - oats,brown rice,pasta,potatoes.

protein-chicken breast,tuna,salmon,turkey,steak,beef

fats,-nuts,cheese.

try a combination of those foods 6 times a day with a couple of shakes and you are well on your way to a decent size

also you could try training 4 times a week as why your eating 3-4000 calories a day and on dbol you will fully recover


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Matt Jax said:


> Says he, who is built like a pigeons lung. Why have you got a pic of your back?........I've seen more muscle on a ribeye steak.


Quality, that really made me chuckle lol.


----------



## Matt Jax (May 12, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Quality, that really made me chuckle lol.


Glad I could be of assistance


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

mate go for it

dont know why peploe want to slag you off

i know load's of peploe whos took gear with out knowing anything

you seem to know a bit

Jpaycheck give you some good advice try useing it

keep reading up on diet traing

while your not working couple of hours a day

it will all start to get easyer (diet training)

and the better your diet the better the gains

good luck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

maged said:


> ok i am sorry


Maged, did you used to be a member over on MuscleTalk?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I did forget to mention i also drink between 2 and 4 liters of whole milk a day also


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

i was wondering with milk because it is full of fat a sugers, is it good for bulking up?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

maged said:


> i am not trying to smash around or something...but in order to give u an advice i have to be honest....
> 
> -thats not a progress of a guy who is taking d-bol 50mgs/day
> 
> ...


Sorry but don't be a narrow minded cúnt. Not everyone wants to do a BB bodypart split. Some of us train full body 3x a week. 3x a week full intensity is enough.

Again, i already stated i forgot to add i drink 2-4 liters of whole milk a day aswell as what i already stated. even if it was only 2 liters that is still an extra 1340cals a day just fromt hat... but i usually drink more.

Secondly, that is not progress pics rétard. Those are BEFORE pics.

I suggest you learn to read before making a complete moron of yourself lad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

aaronrugby said:


> i was wondering with milk because it is full of fat a sugers, is it good for bulking up?


I would say it depends on your calorie allowance and so on. I should be around accurate with this, havn't looked in a while, but 100ml of 2% milk will give you 5g of carbs, 1g of fat, 85 cals and be, well I'de have to guess this, be around 7g of protein? massive guess on the protein, so I don't think its all too bad at all.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

puurboi said:


> I did forget to mention i also drink between 2 and 4 liters of whole milk a day also


mate get some protine in with the milk and you will put on size

with the rest of your diet in mind

read about form and lowering the weight slowley not to fast

it dose take a while to get in to training and diet properley

i been training 4 years and still learning

his guy on the link is good advice

have a look

http://www.scoobysworkshop.com/general_philosophy.htm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I would say it depends on your calorie allowance and so on. I should be around accurate with this, havn't looked in a while, but 100ml of 2% milk will give you 5g of carbs, 1g of fat, 85 cals and be, well I'de have to guess this, be around 7g of protein? massive guess on the protein, so I don't think its all too bad at all.


Hmm that doesn't work out does it?

5g carbs 20 cals

1g fat 9 cals

7g protein 28 cals

57 cals, so I'm short on something, but still around there somewhere.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

yeah i eat enough cals without it, although i do put a little in scrambled eggs


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Sorry but don't be a narrow minded cúnt. Not everyone wants to do a BB bodypart split. Some of us train full body 3x a week. 3x a week full intensity is enough.
> 
> Again, i already stated i forgot to add i drink 2-4 liters of whole milk a day aswell as what i already stated. even if it was only 2 liters that is still an extra 1340cals a day just fromt hat... but i usually drink more.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you have a good PCT in place mate so that whatever gains you make you can actually keep hold of afterwards because thats whats important isnt it?

You could have an absolute w4nk diet and still make good gains, granted they wont be amazing but not everyone wants to walk around sub 9% so make sure you get the calories in to grow and get that PCT sorted.

Enjoy your cycle mate eat big, train big, sleep well!


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Sorry but don't be a narrow minded cúnt. Not everyone wants to do a BB bodypart split. Some of us train full body 3x a week. 3x a week full intensity is enough.
> 
> Again, i already stated i forgot to add i drink 2-4 liters of whole milk a day aswell as what i already stated. even if it was only 2 liters that is still an extra 1340cals a day just fromt hat... but i usually drink more.
> 
> ...


u know what...read the post after this as i said sorry about the way i adviced u, byt after what u typed... YES I AM A MORON TO ADVICE A MOTHER****ER LIKE U!!!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

maged said:


> u know what...read the post after this as i said sorry about the way i adviced u, byt after what u typed... YES I AM A MORON TO ADVICE A MOTHER****ER LIKE U!!!


pop back over to MT. that attitude isnt wanted here.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

maged said:


> u know what...read the post after this as i said sorry about the way i adviced u, byt after what u typed... YES I AM A MORON TO ADVICE A MOTHER****ER LIKE U!!!


Bit childish that mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't worry guys, he won't last long on here. Mark my words.


----------



## maged (Jul 28, 2010)

he insulted first btw,


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well apart from people being some what harsh in this thread I am following this with interest and I for one really appreicate you doing this! I am well looking forward to seeing how this course goes and following with great interest. Fair play for posting up pictures and to be fair you are in a lot better shape than me so ignore those who have forgotten that everyone started somewhere else by chance they were born in a steriods science lab  If you were, lucky buggers!

I will be folllowing so please keep up the posts

Thank you for taking the time and making the effort


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

maged said:


> he insulted first btw,


petulant as well as moronic. 2 for 2 baby. 2 for 2.


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

O.P- My advice would be only to train naturally. Unless you make a living from it, why sacrifice your health for vanity. The side effects are very real with gear. Not many people bodybuild for years and years, as life changes (having kids, new jobs etc). Why risk it? Train naturally to the best of your ability and enjoy what you achieve. If you stick at it and try with your diet etc you will get great results anyway. When some of these guys have health issues and lost most of their muscle anyway, you will still be healthy and look good. Getting a good physique is a marathon not a sprint. My biggets regret as a young guy is touching the stuff!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i dont really talk about this usualy as i dont want people at work and that to know but to the op-
> 
> i was 11.5 stone at the beginning of the year, about the same bodyfat as you (granted i had been 13 stone before so muscle mem would have helped)
> 
> ...


No flame from me, I completly agree.


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

This whole thread has gotten out of hand i think some of the people recant handle the gear with all the anger floating about

I respect a lad like him he knows what he wants and hes going for it why throw abuse at him?

i was 11 an half stone when i started out now im 16 an half with 20% body fat do i give a ****? no cos im happy i got the size i wanted granted most of it was natural but his body his life.

looking forward to seeing the results of the cycle mate


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

x


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry guys, just read my own post, I in no way meant to bring down he tone of the thread, just wanted to offer my advice (which is on the opposite side of the fence to most in this discussion). I respect that AAS use is situation dependant on the person (age etc), I just wish that i had been advised a little differently... If i ever read/ heard from anybody respectable in the medical profession that AAS was good for your health, then i would be the first to have a go again! I think the effects on the endocrine system, risks of infection, organ damage mental issues etc far outweigh the need to look big!

I know a semi pro rugby player who looks awesome and has never touched a drop of gear, just hard work every day!

Anyway, OP, if you have made up your mind then please log your gains and pics, will be good to see your improvements. Good luck!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I did my first cycle before most people would "recommend" i say recommend because that's all it is, a recommendation. There is no correct height/weight to start AAS as every person has a unique endocrine system and thus will react with different intensity to different substances. I used a low dose of AAS along with a good diet and training to bring myself up to an acceptable level (in my own mind) to start a proper cycle.

As long as your not an idiot & you understand how to use AAS properly why should you not do so to aid your training? I don't understand this set of principles that most people on here seem to adhere to, i.e that you have to be 15st & ripped before you think of using steroids... its nonsense!


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Any need to hijack this lads log? Can you bitches keep it to PM or something ?

Good luck with the cycle ...


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

bitches wasn't used in a inflammatory sense - it was purely to describe the handbags at dawn 

So you chill


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, now everyones happy,

Any workouts to post up Purrboi?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Vinney said:


> Any need to hijack this lads log? Can you bitches keep it to PM or something ?
> 
> Good luck with the cycle ...


no need for that really

just look's like your looking for a argument


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Right, now everyones happy,
> 
> Any workouts to post up Purrboi?


Prob wont of had time to workout as there is a weeks worth of sh1t to read through on here :lol:


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

would like to see a moderator come over and remove some of the sh!t posts and give the young lad a fighting chance at the log.


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

where did u get your shorts from?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

helicopter said:


> where did u get your shorts from?


Depends which ones you mean. The megadeth ones are from Ebay, my gf got me them as a birthday gift a year or 2 ago. The other ones are Primarni and were cheap.

Seem to have put on some mass, but i may just be imagining it. Got leg press to 300kg for 1rm today and did 4 sets of 5 at 250kg. everything else is the same or 2.5kg added but im not feeling tired on my off days.

My apatite has gone up and been drinking closer to 4 liters of milk along with my normal diet. Also started to add more things in, (like the suggestion of increasing meal size rather than amount of meals).

My balls still get odd twinges of aching pain but have not shrunken much in size yet.

I guess i can be between weeks 2 and 3 for the strength and size gains but its all looking good


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

x


----------



## Biceps_01 (Nov 18, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Sorry but don't be a narrow minded cúnt. Not everyone wants to do a BB bodypart split. Some of us train full body 3x a week. 3x a week full intensity is enough.
> 
> Again, i already stated i forgot to add i drink 2-4 liters of whole milk a day aswell as what i already stated. even if it was only 2 liters that is still an extra 1340cals a day just fromt hat... but i usually drink more.
> 
> ...


Buddy before you go mouthing off to him, for someone on 50mg dbol ED (something I have done) which is a hell of a strong dose, guessing your first cycle yes, you should be seeing bigger gains than you are currently. Plus full body work-outs why might I ask, working two or more massive muscles e.g. chest, triceps and back is ridicious.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Biceps_01 said:


> Buddy before you go mouthing off to him, for someone on 50mg dbol ED (something I have done) which is a hell of a strong dose, guessing your first cycle yes, *you should be seeing bigger gains than you are currently*. Plus full body work-outs why might I ask, working two or more massive muscles e.g. chest, triceps and back is ridicious.


Give the guy a break ffs, its only his first week.

Good luck with the cycle Puurboi


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> Keep up the log mate and sorry fopr the haijack !!


Not a problem man, just the wánkers that chat shít without any constructive criticism or advice - basically internet warriors that i dislike in here.


----------



## Biceps_01 (Nov 18, 2010)

I gave you constructive criticism of not doing all body work-outs 3 times a week, as its not that beneficial due to working large muscle groups together, would of stuck to chest and shoulders, biceps and triceps and legs and back, but you just ignored that. Tell me how your gains are going then??


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah full body work outs not to good try

chest bi's

back tri's

legs abbs

shoulders traps

really go hard on the muscles

eats loads

how is your cycle going?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

+1 on JPaychecks diet modification dude. Yeah your gonna gain, but with that diet I don't think you're going to keep the gains!

I'll sub to this thread and wish you luck with your cycle


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Haha this thread's funny, some people talk sh1t!

End of the day, the diet may not be textbook, but there's carbs protein and fat in there. Protein is probs a little low IMO, but there's no macro count or sizes of portions so can't be sure.

Fcuk natural limit! Sure he could wait but it'll just take him ages longer to make gains. Hips wider than his chest?! Does bodybuilding make your chest wider then? Hmmm never heard of anyone making their chest wider through training...thicker maybe...but the hips are a genetic thing, so by that logic, someone with genetically narrower hips is OK to take gear?

Keep at it OP. Diet's not textbook but with gear and hard training you should gain well.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Been eating as much as i can, my mates taking nthe **** cos when were out in the sun chilling, they have cans of lager and i got a 6 pinter of full fat milk haha.

Gone up to almost 12.6 today. Some of it will obviously be fat/water i aint retárded but its nice to see the scales going up.

Got 280kg on leg press and increased my squat by 5kgs for reps.

Workout yesterday sucked, my lower back hurts a fair bit from deads. Going to take it easy on deads for a week or 2.

Ill update with pics next week


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Keep it up mate. Good that your seeing results and enjoying it


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Have we established yet if these Dbol are even real? Have you been having back and shin pumps yet..?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Why are you going to 'take it easy' on the best mass building exercise you can do whilst on cycle?

Establish why your back is sore,bad form,pumps,not enough recovery time?If it is so sore you think you need to go easy for 2 weeks then something is up.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Why are you going to 'take it easy' on the best mass building exercise you can do whilst on cycle?
> 
> Establish why your back is sore,bad form,pumps,not enough recovery time?If it is so sore you think you need to go easy for 2 weeks then something is up.


Goes to prove what alot of people who have been dismissed as "flamers" have been saying. Total inexperience.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't concentrate on the milk so much, you'll end up with a little muffin top at that about, eggs and chicken mate, change some of the milk for water, imo. good luck


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I was rising the milk on my first cycle, I found I gained better when I switched from ff to semi skimmed, I think I'm slightly lactose intolerant and the milk was holding up digestion


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

just caught up with this thread 

dude i looked exactly like you before i did my first cycle...im 184 and started off at 12'7.....i decided on d-bol as my first cycle but i went a bit higher on 80mg a day,

i just wanted to get away from the skinny/ lean look.............my diet consisted of 1000gs of protein either fish, chicken or red meat per day, adding veg, rice etc..

and a big cheat meal on a saturday night.......plenty of water.....if my appetite wavered i would down a couple of mass shakes.......and if i was hungry i would keep eating,

and used full fat milk in my pwo shakes ( im not sure i could drink all the milk you are)

i did 2 d-bol cycles that year and added 18lbs.........

p.s enjoy ur cycle.....eat for britain....train like a mofo....and sleep...get the rest in !


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you sure you ate 1000grams of protein per day?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

wow, 1000g of protein, were you having live cows delivered daily?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1000g protein? Also, any sides worth noting from dbol 80mg ed?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 1000g protein? Also, any sides worth noting from dbol 80mg ed?


more like any sides from 1000g of protein daily!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> more like any sides from 1000g of protein daily!


 Lmao true. Probs end up shìtting whole chicken breasts!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

doesnt say it was daily.

just says 1000 gs.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

freeline said:


> doesnt say it was daily.
> 
> just says 1000 gs.


The convention for listing macros is generally on daily basis as it is for cycle dosages. I doubt he's posted up his weekly intake.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> wow, 1000g of protein, were you having live cows delivered daily?


yup...4 x250g meals from 11am through to 9pm.....for example....i cook a big pot of 1000mg lean steak mince then split in in to 4 tubs, add veg, and rice to the first 2 meals,

i drop carbs after 5/6pm....last night i cooked 800gs of chicken fillets...i had eaten the last portion at 4pm today.....i bulk cook...its easier.

tomorrow im having....2 x 250mg packs of king prawns....and 2 x 250gs of smoked haddock...will add brocolli and rice.......all prepped and ready

i train at 6am so have a big appetite all day...and im up to 15'7


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

niall01 said:


> The convention for listing macros is generally on daily basis as it is for cycle dosages. I doubt he's posted up his weekly intake.


im just stating fact.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

anyway PB, how is this coming on? hope its going well..!

if PB turns out to be a troll this will be epic!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

freeline said:


> im just stating fact.


Yeah unnecessarily so.

PELAYO - How many cals a day do you eat? Do you "feel" ok eating all that red meat? You must have a huge appetite mate!


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

niall01 said:


> Yeah unnecessarily so.
> 
> PELAYO - How many cals a day do you eat? Do you "feel" ok eating all that red meat? You must have a huge appetite mate!


dont hate me because im right.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

freeline said:


> dont hate me because im right.


haha I don't hate you mate, I'm just saying it ws pretty obvious from the post, and everyone else thought so, that it was ED. And it turns out it was.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

niall01 said:


> Yeah unnecessarily so.
> 
> PELAYO - How many cals a day do you eat? Do you "feel" ok eating all that red meat? You must have a huge appetite mate!


...i used to be obsessed with calorie counting.....now i just make sure i eat my 4 meals a day......its around 3500 +

i have a very fast metabolism....my eyes are open from 530am....gym at 6-7...back home and out to work at 830

training early makes me hungry all day....thsi morning i had my first chicken/ rice meal at 1050am....lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

freeline said:


> doesnt say it was daily.
> 
> just says 1000 gs.


Yeh, it does say daily.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> Yeh, it does say daily.


Hahaha you are right I wish I had reread that at the time! Freeline was just being ****y and he was wrong all along. Hoho.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> yup...4 x250g meals from 11am through to 9pm.....for example....i cook a big pot of 1000mg lean steak mince then split in in to 4 tubs, add veg, and rice to the first 2 meals,
> 
> i drop carbs after 5/6pm....last night i cooked 800gs of chicken fillets...i had eaten the last portion at 4pm today.....i bulk cook...its easier.
> 
> ...


sorry to be so anal, but you are aware that 1000g of mince is not 1000g of protein, and todays prawns and haddock weighing in at 1000g is not 1000grams of protein? not wanting to be an **** but just making sure we're on the same wave lenght!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

niall01 said:


> Hahaha you are right I wish I had reread that at the time! Freeline was just being ****y and he was wrong all along. Hoho.


He shoots, he scores!!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

freeline said:


> dont hate me because im right.


We don't it's because you are wrong.Love it.

Pelayo that is some impressive eating i tip my hat in your direction.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm gonna stick my neck out here, and challenge this 1000g of protein per day thing, i may be wrong, so forgive me but 1000g of protein is like 30 chicken breasts a day OR 120 eggs!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I would be interested to see your daily diet posted up Pelayo.Sorry to hijack the OP's thread but he doesn't seem to be posting much in the way of a log anyway!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> I'm gonna stick my neck out here, and challenge this 1000g of protein per day thing, i may be wrong, so forgive me but 1000g of protein is like 30 chicken breasts a day OR 120 eggs!


No mate, you are absolutely right. 1000 grams of protien would be 4000 calories. I think he means he eats 1000 grams of protein based food, for example 100 grams of skinless chicken fillets would be say (please don't pick up my values it's a rough example) 120 cals with 22 grams from protein and 3 from fat.

My impression, and please correct me if I am wrong, is that the poster may eat 1000 grams of chicken (or mixed protein sources) per day. Using the chicken example that would be 1200 calories with 220 grams of protein and 30 grams of fat (and probably about 5/6 fillets).

Does that make sense?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

yeh it makes sense, and the more i think about it the more i'm sure very few people COULD eat 1000g of protein per day on a day to day basis, i eat 10 eggs, 4 chicken breasts and 3 shakes aday, without fail, and struggle to get 300g of protein! i'm 18 stone aswell.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> yeh it makes sense, and the more i think about it the more i'm sure very few people COULD eat 1000g of protein per day on a day to day basis, i eat 10 eggs, 4 chicken breasts and 3 shakes aday, without fail, and struggle to get 300g of protein! i'm 18 stone aswell.


What?? How do you struggle to get 300g of protein? Taking into account that each shake you have has 50g of protein, thats 150g. Half of your total protein per day in shakes alone, assuming your chicken breasts are between 6-8oz your looking at another 40-50g per chicken breast. that would total 160g. and assuming your egg intake was whites alone (4g protein per white) thats another 40g right there. your taking in 350g daily...nonsense!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> yup...4 x250g meals from 11am through to 9pm.....for example....i cook a big pot of 1000mg lean steak mince then split in in to 4 tubs, add veg, and rice to the first 2 meals,
> 
> i drop carbs after 5/6pm....last night i cooked 800gs of chicken fillets...i had eaten the last portion at 4pm today.....i bulk cook...its easier.
> 
> ...


So you think 1000g beef mince has 1000g protein in it?

You've been doin this for a while dude; you know how it works. You're eating like 200-300g there at best.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Milk has been an obsession since i was a kid. It aint a chore for me to drink it, i love the stuff. Also im not fussed if i get a load of fat with this cycle as i can always cut it off down the line.

Yeah been getting massive calf pumps even if i don't fúcking walk anywhere really. Feels good though.

Putting on some weight already like i already said... though whats the deal with people saying i aint posting much? Im posting like once every 2-5 days though since this thread has everyone discussing thier own shít here it doesn't seem like it.

If you want to discuss someone else's diet or stuff then go and make a threads. This is MY log about MY cycle - unless you over advice or CONSTRUCTIVE critism then don't post please.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> What?? How do you struggle to get 300g of protein? Taking into account that each shake you have has 50g of protein, thats 150g. Half of your total protein per day in shakes alone, assuming your chicken breasts are between 6-8oz your looking at another 40-50g per chicken breast. that would total 160g. and assuming your egg intake was whites alone (4g protein per white) thats another 40g right there. your taking in 350g daily...nonsense!


nope...

3 shakes = 75 grams my protein.

4 medium chicken breasts = 100grams

10 eggs = 80 grams

total = not 300.

you've got some big old breasts to get 50g of protein!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Milk has been an obsession since i was a kid. It aint a chore for me to drink it, i love the stuff. Also im not fussed if i get a load of fat with this cycle as i can always cut it off down the line.
> 
> Yeah been getting massive calf pumps even if i don't fúcking walk anywhere really. Feels good though.
> 
> ...


Nice post, great way to make friends on this thread! if i were you i'd read and learn mate, most of us are twice your age, twice your size and have twice as much life experience as you, the purpose of a thread is to discuss, and conversations do evolve.......wind your neck in and take your gear!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> Nice post, great way to make friends on this thread! if i were you i'd read and learn mate, most of us are twice your age, twice your size and have twice as much life experience as you, the purpose of a thread is to discuss, and conversations do evolve.......wind your neck in and take your gear!


I believe this is his log, meaning he wants people to keep it on topic. It's just in the wrong section.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I believe this is his log, meaning he wants people to keep it on topic. It's just in the wrong section.


It is his log, but he doesn't own it, we're talking about protein and by the looks of it it's a worthy subject for the op to adhear to.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> It is his log, but he doesn't own it, we're taking about protein and by the looks of it it's a worthy subject for the op to adhear to.


I don't know, I'm just trying to help tbh


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I don't know, I'm just trying to help tbh


we all are, i'll keep on topic


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Be cool if people kept the threadcrapping out and let the OP update us as and when with developments.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> sorry to be so anal, but you are aware that 1000g of mince is not 1000g of protein, and todays prawns and haddock weighing in at 1000g is not 1000grams of protein? not wanting to be an **** but just making sure we're on the same wave lenght!


yes dude....i know.....im just saying that i eat 1000gs of fish, chicken or red meat....i know theres fat in all of them....i was meaning more in weight than actual protein content.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

thought so, you'd be a 25 stone monster on 1000g of pro ed!! take care


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BIG BUCK said:


> thought so, you'd be a 25 stone monster on 1000g of pro ed!! take care


one can dream :lol:


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

jesus h, is no-one going to point this out for the epic fail that it is?!

OP, no harm but you look borderline starved, you have no base whatsoever and shouldnt be touching AAS of any kind, seriously, theres more meat on my cat!

even if you manage to make afew lb's they will fall right back off you again.

tendons have to be on par with everything else otherwise a quick rise in muscle strength will lead to injury.

if i was you i'd get off this 'cycle'

STEROIDS ARENT A MAGIC WAND!!!!


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> just caught up with this thread
> 
> dude i looked exactly like you before i did my first cycle...im 184 and started off at 12'7.....i decided on d-bol as my first cycle but i went a bit higher on 80mg a day,
> 
> ...


wise the cluck up. 1000grms protein pd?!

what is the ave. age on this forum? 14?

that is complete BS and def wins the award for biggest load of crap ive ever read, anywhere!

jesus h, im 16.5st, 12% bf and can gain muscle on 220grms pd, do some of you kids think we were born yesterday?! stop talking rubbish ffs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

feuer frei said:


> wise the cluck up. 1000grms protein pd?!
> 
> what is the ave. age on this forum? 14?
> 
> ...


If you read the thread from the start and the posts that follow on from that post, you will find that he is talking total weight, not macronutrient value. Please read the posts and threads carefully before posting rude comments otherwise you won't last long on this board,


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> If you read the thread from the start and the posts that follow on from that post, you will find that he is talking total weight, not macronutrient value. Please read the posts and threads carefully before posting rude comments otherwise you won't last long on this board,


well then he shouldnt hijack threads, and since its not his thread how would i have spotted it 'at the beginning'

and you are?

ah hold on, nearly 4000 posts in how many months?

enuf said


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Despite FF being rude and not reading posts correctly,i agree with what he said about the OP!


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Me too


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tbh if the OP is had got it in his mind that AAS will make him bigger then nothing none of us will say change his mind

If he dont gain much off this cycle then he learn (hopefully)


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i really dont think the OP should be on aas

he could gain natty

but he whont listen

so we need to advise him to make the best gains he can

i think it takes years to learn how to lift and eat proplerly

and get into the rutine of doing it

i dont think the op will gain much atall

to the OP

you would be better to get a good diet and training plan stick to it and see if u get any gains.

i would wait a year or to and see how it go's because if u take steroids you mite get some gains but will lose them when u come off with out a proper diet and training plan.

*steroids are not a miracle drug thay are performance enhancer's and u need to be performing first*


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

totalwar said:


> i really dont think the OP should be on aas
> 
> he could gain natty
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with what you have said mate,the thing is people have already told OP this and he has just got ar$ey as it's not what he wants to hear.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Fvck me will someone change the Fvcking record.

Every day, day in, day out. "op shouldn't take gear blah blah".

He is. So get your pompous nut round it. Whether you agree or not doesn't make a difference. Not now he has started the cycle and it's been said 3850292629306 times before (rightly or wrongly). Some people want to lay off thinking they are in an elite club of AAS users.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

feuer frei said:


> wise the cluck up. 1000grms protein pd?!
> 
> what is the ave. age on this forum? 14?
> 
> ...


touche.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....awww is the failed irish economy getting to ya?

comming on to forums to vent your pennilisness existence?

god bless you all


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

i think we have a troll


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

what a mess of a thread, delete the lot and start again!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

chris27 said:


> i think we have a troll


yup.....and a drunken pathetic one...nothing better to do at 2 in the morning than sit p.issed up at a laptop....?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> yup.....and a drunken pathetic one...nothing better to do at 2 in the morning than sit p.issed up at a laptop....?


i could nt agree more


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

OP whats funny about this log is the majority of people slating you havent got the bollox to even stick a pic of themselves up.

So what if your not ready for AAS, nor is 99% of people but we still do it.

I was no where near ready for AAS but guess what? i ignored everyone telling me and do you no what? it was the best thing i ever did jumping on gear.

My diet is absolutely shocking, i eat what i want when i want and couldnt give a **** what anyone thinks because i know i look a lot better than what i would without gear.

I dont even do CV yet i have full abs and am pretty ripped.

My advice stay on it keep getting those calories in, control bloat with an AI and you will look a million times better than the keyboard warriors on here that keep slating you.

Get a good PCT sorted to hold onto what you do gain, granted you will lose some but muscle memory is an amazing thing so within a week of being back on your next cycle you will be back to where you were and you can build even further.

i couldnt care less if anyone slates me on here at least i will be honest about what i do and not pretend i do anything else.

Best of luck pal.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

paddy86 said:


> OP whats funny about this log is the majority of people slating you havent got the bollox to even stick a pic of themselves up.
> 
> So what if your not ready for AAS, nor is 99% of people but we still do it.
> 
> ...


PICS!!!

 lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

freeline said:


> Fvck me will someone change the Fvcking record.
> 
> Every day, day in, day out. "op shouldn't take gear blah blah".
> 
> He is. So get your pompous nut round it. Whether you agree or not doesn't make a difference. Not now he has started the cycle and it's been said 3850292629306 times before (rightly or wrongly). Some people want to lay off thinking they are in an elite club of AAS users.


 this guy talks sense. good luck with cycle.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> PICS!!!
> 
> lol


Il upload some into my profile.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ill be updating with some progress pics tomorrow guys. Nice to see some people actually support me, even though i have jumped into AAS early.

I know my diet aint amazing but its getting there...i do however train really hard and sleep well aswell as not drinking as i never was a big drinker.

My lifts have all been going up slowly but last Friday was when i felt it hit properly. Didn't feel tired, got a massive pump on my back after heavy rows and some lite(ish) deads.

I will post some pics up tomorrow along with weight increase but i can say ive gained around half a stone already, possibly more, i havn't weighed myself in a few days.

GF makes fun of me because my balls are getting pretty small now haha


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Ill be updating with some progress pics tomorrow guys. Nice to see some people actually support me, even though i have jumped into AAS early.
> 
> I know my diet aint amazing but its getting there...i do however train really hard and sleep well aswell as not drinking as i never was a big drinker.
> 
> ...


Mate i jumped on AAS early aswell but my body i thought i needed them (which i didnt) but hey i felt alot better/stronger/bigger afterwards

Cant wat for these pics tomorrow either really looking forward to seeing them


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

im guessing most of the haters started too early also. sounds like cycle going well. my first cycle finishes tmra dont wana come off :'(


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

wheres the pics dude


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry its a day late but i went to my girlfriends house last night. Here is my update. You can see my arms are looking bigger aswell as my hips do not seem to be as wide as beofre... i seem to be filling out nicely. So far i have put on just under a stone, and got my lifts all up. Really feeling the Dbol now and love being int he gyum. Its hard to control only going when i need to go rather than 7 days a week haha.

The guys behind me in the gym must have though i was a right vein cúnt


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you doing much chest work..? Looks like it's lagging behind a bit compared to the arms; if it gets out of hand it'll look a bit daft. (not slaggin' ya, speaking from personal experience here, try and keep a balance)


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

mate looking better from first pic

just make sure you nail your pct or you will lose the gains

yeah need to look at chest

what do you do on a chest day?

also do you bring the bar right down to your chest slow on the way down fast up

same with dumbells

also make sure your diet grows with your body

increse cals with as you put on weight


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thumbs ups


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

well done mate


----------



## 24hourbulk (Jun 1, 2011)

Haircut?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

24hourbulk said:


> Haircut?


his hair got fvck all to do with you

leave the kid alone


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

nice one mate, looking good. You pleased with how its going? You had any problems with back pumps yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey looking great. Hips definatly look more "normal" for lack of a better word.

Definatly filling out and lifts are all up so good work.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Not had problems with abck pumps as such unless im working my back then its huge haha. My calfs are giving me problems though, even walking round the house makes them ache.

Yeah Jpay - hips looking more normal finally 

I work my chest with dumbbell or barbell bench and yes its slow going down and then as fast as i can push back up, with a short pause at the bottom... i make sure it brushes my chest but i don't "bounce" it off my rib cage like i see half of my gym do.

I only work my chest with bench, should i incorperate flies in after doing bench?


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah include the flies mate also incline bench if your not already


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Post the old pic next to the new one mate so we can see the diffrence. D-bol are pretty good for bloat so you will fill out quickly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cain87 said:


> Yeah include the flies mate also incline bench if your not already


x2


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

As always everyone is different; some feel bench press is a big mass builder for them, I don't myself at all, nothing works as well for me as a good session on the pec-deck, and sometimes cables for variety. Really isolates the muscle, whereas bench doesn't, for me at least. It may be that you're the same, it doesn't look like your getting much result from what your doing currently.

I'd recommend putting most of your effort into the pec-deck, leave the bench press til last and see how you get on. Wouldn't bother with dumbell flyes myself; so hard to keep good form with them, bit of a risk of injury/too much stress on the front delts etc., bit of a dodgey exercise overall in my opinion.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

fletch_belfast said:


> As always everyone is different; some feel bench press is a big mass builder for them, I don't myself at all, nothing works as well for me as a good session on the pec-deck, and sometimes cables for variety. Really isolates the muscle, whereas bench doesn't, for me at least. It may be that you're the same, it doesn't look like your getting much result from what your doing currently.
> 
> I'd recommend putting most of your effort into the pec-deck, leave the bench press til last and see how you get on. Wouldn't bother with dumbell flyes myself; so hard to keep good form with them, bit of a risk of injury/too much stress on the front delts etc., bit of a dodgey exercise overall in my opinion.


dont agree here

stick to compound moves

4sets of bench or DB press go heavy get a spoter is good

3sets of incline same heavy ex

3sets of flys or pecdeck do a dropset at the end

needs to be intence

6-10 reps on each


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> LOL. FF, you're one to talk m8. You're up at 2am posting in this forum, and you've posted 56 times in like 2 days. Now you're taking a swipe at JP. Bad move m8. Why you so angry chief? You on too much gear? Also, staying up until 2am isn't being a good boy, now is it? Don't you know you need your sleep when running aas? Oh wait, you're a guru aren't you, of course you do. You know everything don't you. And we're just a bunch of 14 yr olds on this forum. I don't think we know who you are, if we would have realised how amazing you were at the start of your 56 posts in less than 48 hours, we would have made you a mod IMMEDIATELY.


any of your business what im doing at 2am?


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> touche.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....awww is the failed irish economy getting to ya?
> 
> comming on to forums to vent your pennilisness existence?
> 
> god bless you all


wtf you on about you retard?

haha you c0cksucker, with spelling like that im sure you're too thick to make any decent money, mine is made kiddo


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> yup.....and a drunken pathetic one...nothing better to do at 2 in the morning than sit p.issed up at a laptop....?


go fvck yourself you brainless skinny ****, you're a 1st class [email protected]

forum is full of brainless idiot kids geeing each other on and playing with fire and havent a fvckin clue what they are doing


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

puurboi said:


> Sorry its a day late but i went to my girlfriends house last night. Here is my update. You can see my arms are looking bigger aswell as my hips do not seem to be as wide as beofre... i seem to be filling out nicely. So far i have put on just under a stone, and got my lifts all up. Really feeling the Dbol now and love being int he gyum. Its hard to control only going when i need to go rather than 7 days a week haha.
> 
> The guys behind me in the gym must have though i was a right vein cúnt


you still look like fvck all, you goon lol

ive seen more meat on Good Friday lol

i cant believe some of you [email protected] on here are actually congratulating him and licking his nuts, haha what a joke


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

feuer frei said:


> you still look like fvck all, you goon lol
> 
> ive seen more meat on Good Friday lol
> 
> i cant believe some of you [email protected] on here are actually congratulating him and licking his nuts, haha what a joke


Whats your problem? Why are you attacking members for no reason?

Purrboi didn't do anything, yet you've still attacked him. Whats the matter?


----------



## feuer frei (May 16, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Whats your problem? Why are you attacking members for no reason?
> 
> Purrboi didn't do anything, yet you've still attacked him. Whats the matter?


he didnt do anything?

so posting im a pathetic drunk is a pleasantry in your book?

kids advising kids that know sweet sod all, thats the problem right there or doesnt good advice and the correct way of using aas not apply on this forum?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

24hourbulk said:


> Haircut?


Shut the **** up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Purrboi never said anything to you at all. You just attacked him. If someone does say something to you why not just report thier post and let the mods deal with it?

Who's a kid? People are allowed to give thier opinion on anything they want. People have given thier opinion as to whether he should be using steroids or not, he has said he is using them either way. Thats his descision. You can only give your opinion, in this case he hasn't asked anyone if he should take anything, he's just logging his progress.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bye bye feuer frei.

Not in the mood for reading negative cr*p like that, and neither is half the forum judging by all the reported posts.

puurboi - do you want me to delete the trolling from your log, or do want me to leave it so you can look back and laugh at the gimp?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Bye bye feuer frei.
> 
> Not in the mood for reading negative cr*p like that, and neither is half the forum judging by all the reported posts.
> 
> puurboi - do you want me to delete the trolling from your log, or do want me to leave it so you can look back and laugh at the gimp?


finally we can read in peace, thanks.

this feuer frei is not 'fire free' at all 

can't believe that he even couldn't tell the difference between peyalo and puurboi lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Its a real shame how this log has turned out. I'm very dissapointed in this.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

He just tried to immediately set up another account but we've got his IP address flagged now. What a boring life that guy must lead...


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Sorry its a day late but i went to my girlfriends house last night. Here is my update. You can see my arms are looking bigger aswell as my hips do not seem to be as wide as beofre... i seem to be filling out nicely. So far i have put on just under a stone, and got my lifts all up. Really feeling the Dbol now and love being int he gyum. Its hard to control only going when i need to go rather than 7 days a week haha.
> 
> The guys behind me in the gym must have though i was a right vein cúnt


youve really filled out that mid section, good job, work chest and back harder, arms looking a lot fuller.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Cant believe that bloke why are some people just out to pick a argument cant believe he is having a go puurboi is just showing us all his progress and some dumb **** has to slag him off its pathetic well done mods banning him and puurboi keep us the good work one day your gonna be massive mate.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Omg what a c0ck that lad is!!

Feel bad for the op for creating a log and looking for some help/advice on how you bulk up, then he just gets slatted because he doesn't have the macho bodybuilding image that people seems to be obsessed with.

Forget the sad comments mate, pic's show you're making progress. Keep up the hard work ;0)


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

That idiot seems to forgot that we all started out somewhere like the OP fools like that arnt worth the time of day

As others said mate work back out more aswell i "Had" same problem as you wide hips must be cos im 6'3 feet tall an genetics of course lol once my body filled out my hips looked normal.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Purrboi never said anything to you at all. You just attacked him. If someone does say something to you why not just report thier post and let the mods deal with it?
> 
> Who's a kid? People are allowed to give thier opinion on anything they want. People have given thier opinion as to whether he should be using steroids or not, he has said he is using them either way. Thats his descision. You can only give your opinion, in this case he hasn't asked anyone if he should take anything, he's just logging his progress.


PMSL, I'm shocked mate, he was the only fvcker who was correct, don't make him wrong now does it. OP is not advanced enough (he's a beginner, no matter what he has implied)

to benefit from steroids, period. If he has any long term ambition then taking aas with such limited experience of training and diet is stupid, not to mention dangerous.

Flame away if you must, but good advice is good advice whether we choose to accept it or not. OK the guy got a bit anal towards the end but some of the comments thrown about this so called journal are ridiculous. Its comical in fact (which is why I was reading it:lol

Yes we all started somewhere, and most of us exhausted our options before deciding on AAS

By your way of thinking we must follow what the masses say, even if they are all inexperienced beginners AND WRONG.

Gimme a break, no hope for this forum, went down the pan when the mods started to pander to the weekend warriors, I don't see any of the respected posters on here anymore mate, got to wonder why ain't ya?


----------



## ukcakeman (Aug 16, 2009)

this has definitely entertained me reading this for past hour! progress has been made, just have to keep up what your doing and slightly adjusting your weight routine as you go along and your diet to better suit yourself, which im sure man of us have done from when we 1st started out to where we are now, no one gets it spot on straight away thats why we look to forums such as these for advice and to get ideas for meals and routine work outs. one thing i would suggest is to get yourself a training partner, especially if you want to achieve your maximum each session as sometimes we tend to lift within ourselves if we dont have a spotter. anyways keep it up mate


----------



## fletch_belfast (Oct 27, 2007)

Can I suggest that you just keep updating your original post at the start of the thread with all your progress and pic updates..? That would make it much simpler for us to follow and no-one would have to read through all the pages (whether they were full of insults and waffle or not).


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

looking better puurboi its hard work to put weight on when you have a light frame wish you the best of luck mate keep up the good work


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Bye bye feuer frei.
> 
> Not in the mood for reading negative cr*p like that, and neither is half the forum judging by all the reported posts.
> 
> puurboi - do you want me to delete the trolling from your log, or do want me to leave it so you can look back and laugh at the gimp?


Definatly leave it... it shows how retárded some people can be.

Also, ill be updating this log with pics in posts but also on the front page post for people who are too lazy to go through


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

hows it going?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

tel3563 said:


> PMSL, I'm shocked mate, he was the only fvcker who was correct, don't make him wrong now does it. OP is not advanced enough (he's a beginner, no matter what he has implied)
> 
> to benefit from steroids, period. If he has any long term ambition then taking aas with such limited experience of training and diet is stupid, not to mention dangerous.
> 
> ...


You're slating this guy for taking steroids but there was a guy on another thread who started aas when he was 8 stone 4!! And you gave him plenty of advice and support :-S Why is this guy any diffrent? People who are giving this guy advice, you're calling 'weekend warriors'. You must be bipolar.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Smashed it down the gym yesterday.

Added 7.5kg to my OHP, 15kg to my bench and 20kg to my squat so far. I have left my deads just doing them lightish still as my lower back is still sore sometimes. They still went up 2.5kg though.

Im gettin mega pumps and loving the feeling of being on now.

Added around a stone and 1/4 so far, though i have retained a lot of water i feel, no moon face though.

3 more days then im adding proviron for the boost and to harden me up a bit for the last 3 weeks. Still no nipple soreness or itchiness and no lumps found so all is well 

I think i may be on my way to putting just under a stone of muscle on and the rest will be water weight, i shall see though. Just over 3 weeks left on cycle


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

nice ;-)

keep it up


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Singh01 said:


> You're slating this guy for taking steroids but there was a guy on another thread who started aas when he was 8 stone 4!! And you gave him plenty of advice and support :-S Why is this guy any diffrent? People who are giving this guy advice, you're calling 'weekend warriors'. You must be bipolar.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pr1ck


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Started a push / pull / legs routine on Monday and the change up felt good. Still breaking PR's and adding weight onto the bar, though im getting a little bloated now.

Starting my last 3 weeks with proviron tomorrow, so far this has been a great cycle imo


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

pics?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

imno come off orals, give it 2mth then 500mg test ew 8 weeks you will stick on 2st easy m8 with bulk diet and good training, the 13day pic in just looks like water bloat imho m8y, but as above im too lazy to look thru all 15 pages of posts so you may be in better shape than the 13day pic lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

EDIT: found your latest pic lol yes you defo filled out from the 1st coulple pics wel done, good job 

but as i say imo still come off 2moth the on test (500mg ew) m8, you will see a huge diffrence compared to the inferior dbol lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> EDIT: found your latest pic lol yes you defo filled out from the 1st coulple pics wel done, good job
> 
> but as i say imo still come off 2moth the on test (500mg ew) m8, you will see a huge diffrence compared to the inferior dbol lol


Unfortunately for me pinning is not an option currently, and besides i wanted to do an orals only cycle to dip my toes into the water first.

Also the first page starting post will be updated with all my pics as i continue this cycle


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Man been getting really uncomfortable lower back pumps... feels uncomfortable just sitting down.

It has been messing with my squat progress aswell, though everything else is going fine


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Invest on some taurine mate, take 5g upon waking, 10g preworkout and 5g post


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Invest on some taurine mate, take 5g upon waking, 10g preworkout and 5g post


x2


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

pic update ?


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck man, few of my close friends are on 50mg dbol cycles, one has gained a stone in 3 weeks, it makes you starving all the time!


----------



## UncleRoidz (May 9, 2011)

Weirdest body going lol... all waist and half a trap!

I'm the exact opposite, got a 33 inch waist and quite thin all around the torso. Got bulging traps though  . D-bol's should work wonders for you, what type/make do you have?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

UncleRoidz said:


> Weirdest body going lol... all waist and half a trap!
> 
> I'm the exact opposite, got a 33 inch waist and quite thin all around the torso. Got bulging traps though  . D-bol's should work wonders for you, what type/make do you have?


I have been doing some major back and shoulder/trap work to make me more rectangular and the waist will hopefully look more normal 

Cheers for the advice about the taurine, ill go pick some up asap.

My dbol makes are, (i have 2 different kinds);

GP 10mgs

Generic Labs 10mg

I got 2 kinds because the site i got em from got my order wrong 1st time and forgot to pack 100 dbols, so i got 100 of each.

Been taking both kinds every day.

The proviron i have started taking is also GP, as is the nolva when i start taking that.

The proviron is making me horny all fúcking day i think and as the Gf has just had knee surgery i aint getting any the entire cycle....wánking myself out blind haha


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well in the updated pic look like youve put on some size and deffo can see the water in your face and waste is starting to expand and catching up to your hips so moving from the hour glass shape to a rectangle and also seems like the extra size has attracted you extra admires in the changing room looks like you got your self some groupies

Any way good luck on the cycle bro


----------



## UncleRoidz (May 9, 2011)

Work on your obliques too if you're worried about you're hips. Your shape will look much better. Kinda danerous buying off the net.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

UncleRoidz said:


> Work on your obliques too if you're worried about you're hips. Your shape will look much better. Kinda danerous buying off the net.


Its just worse buying off some dodgy cúnt. My gym partner did that and he got;

Fake oxy's

out of date oxy's

fake dbol

REAL oxys.

Took him 4 times to get legit gear. I just went to a trusted site that is known to not rip people off.

i have been working my obliques but they have weird insertations and seem to make it look worse :/


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

need to find a local reliable source mate, ask around abit, there be one, most likely he will sell reccy drugs also (coke ect.) so wont be to hard to find imo...


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Im happy with my source mate thanks. I find the web is easy to navigate and weed out fake sites


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I personally buy my gear from a local source, its much cheaper and i know what i'm getting ect.. But if you're happy buying over the net/and higher prices then can't see the prob.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> PMSL, I'm shocked mate, he was the only fvcker who was correct, don't make him wrong now does it. OP is not advanced enough (he's a beginner, no matter what he has implied)
> 
> to benefit from steroids, period. If he has any long term ambition then taking aas with such limited experience of training and diet is stupid, not to mention dangerous.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Tel.Perhaps its an "age thing" us older gits, can see the full picture without the rose tinted glaze of youth, and the expectations of what AAS will/can bring.Im experienced enough to be able to evaluate anyones potential.Its not difficult, if you know what to look for.However, is it my right to possibly dampen the enthusiasm and expectations of those who aspire to become bodybuilders? Thats why I usually wont comment.All that happens is that the messenger,(thatll be me) gets shot.I only wish that someone, had told me the truth 20 years ago.It would have saved years of frustration and angst.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I have to agree with Tel.Perhaps its an "age thing" us older gits, can see the full picture without the rose tinted glaze of youth, and the expectations of what AAS will/can bring.Im experienced enough to be able to evaluate anyones potential.Its not difficult, if you know what to look for.However, is it my right to possibly dampen the enthusiasm and expectations of those who aspire to become bodybuilders? Thats why I usually wont comment.All that happens is that the messenger,(thatll be me) gets shot.I only wish that someone, had told me the truth 20 years ago.It would have saved years of frustration and angst.


The thing is... i am not wanting to become a body builder. I do not want to become massive, nor do i want to compete. I want to be above average physic wise and i know that i can have it sooner rather than later with aas. I know the risks and i know what can happen, but i haven planned for this and have been working out hard for it.

Would i do it again? In a heart beat

What you typed out is solid advice from your PoV with exp to back it up.... what others have been saying is just rude or obnoxious comments


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

puurboi said:


> The thing is... i am not wanting to become a body builder. I do not want to become massive, nor do i want to compete. I want to be above average physic wise and i know that i can have it sooner rather than later with aas. I know the risks and i know what can happen, but i haven planned for this and have been working out hard for it.
> 
> Would i do it again? In a heart beat
> 
> What you typed out is solid advice from your PoV with exp to back it up.... what others have been saying is just rude or obnoxious comments


you have had a fair few experianced people in here trying to help you tbf


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

spike1 said:


> you have had a fair few experianced people in here trying to help you tbf


Yes and when they say something in a well mannered and/or with exp on a matter and are not rude i will have taken it on board. Check through, anyone who was legible and not rude, but offered constructive criticism i took on board and posted back to a few also.

I feel it would have gone down better if i had said i was doing a course with injectables though as people seem to have something against doing just an orals only cycle... might not, but i just call it as i see it


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Any pic updates mate?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> Any pic updates mate?


X2


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> X2


X3


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kriss said:


> X3


X4


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> X4


x5


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fvck it x6 lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think its great just keep at it if you wanna use gear thats up to you its a personal choice, everyone keeps saying things like do not use gear until you hit your natural peak when the reality of it is, that most people on here started gear way before they hit their natural peak, i started using gear cause im a impatient cuvnt really i did so and i never look back your diet has to be good but its all a matter of learning and upping your diet as you learn more and more, first time around diet may not be perfect but its enought to give you good gains if its decent enought, iknow what works for me chicken, pasta, rice, oatmeal but what works for me might not work that well for others, keep up the good work and ignore the cuvnts that ripp on you, you got my respect and i hope that people will be more supportive of you when they see what great gains you will make. And if you wanna change your diet then i am sure many people can help as well. Like i said keep going and make your self proud. :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

puurboi said:


> The thing is... i am not wanting to become a body builder. I do not want to become massive, nor do i want to compete. I want to be above average physic wise and i know that i can have it sooner rather than later with aas. I know the risks and i know what can happen, but i haven planned for this and have been working out hard for it.
> 
> Would i do it again? In a heart beat
> 
> What you typed out is solid advice from your PoV with exp to back it up.... what others have been saying is just rude or obnoxious comments


I really would consider revaluating your AAS use, if you dont want to get become a bodybuilder.You might(will) be better off, using a well constructed routine of a few basic compounds 1/2twice weekly with a well balanced diet,and a slight caloric excess to faclitate growth.You might be pleasantly suprised at what can be achieved naturally if your willing to endure some discomfort for a few minutes a week.Anyway, good luck either way.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

then again it might be slightly to early yes  Just to voice what i really think But like i said up to you


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big steve said:


> fvck it x6 lol


x7


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> x7


x8


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Will be putting a new pic up on monday


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Though i did say i would be doing bi-weekly pics and it is JUST the end of 4 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Though i did say i would be doing bi-weekly pics and it is JUST the end of 4 weeks on Tuesday


you see how these UKM guys love you


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

narraboth said:


> you see how these UKM guys love you


Love or loathe me i am here to stay


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

feuer frei said:


> he didnt do anything?
> 
> so posting im a pathetic drunk is a pleasantry in your book?
> 
> kids advising kids that know sweet sod all, thats the problem right there or doesnt good advice and the correct way of using aas not apply on this forum?


they is good advice and they is insulting someone for doing his best you freak.

post some pics of you so we can all see how you look


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Its Monday folks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

oi upload some pics wanna see how youv gotten on!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

My hips are similar to yours mate, its good to see that if I keep putting on mass I'll get to a better shape, repped!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheres my pictures you slut...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

pics pics pics let see those sexy hipps lol


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> My hips are similar to yours mate, its good to see that if I keep putting on mass I'll get to a better shape, repped!


Do you do any exercises for your hips then?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr White said:


> Do you do any exercises for your hips then?


no but if I fill out my obliques then my mid-torso will fill out abit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> x8


x9


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

x 10 come on I want PICS!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ITS TUESDAY NOW! I wanna see that sexy body!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

will-uk said:


> x 10 come on I want PICS!!!!


x 11

have we scared him off?


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

hes died


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

RIP Puurboi


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Puurboi don`t you dare give up! And get your ass back here and post some pics! Some people can be right stupid iknow but your actually doing just fine mate! Now PICS!!!


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

m333ega said:


> they is good advice and they is insulting someone for doing his best you freak.
> 
> post some pics of you so we can all see how you look


He can not, he was banned.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Puurboi don`t you dare give up! ...Now PICS!!!


I have a feeling that you guys would gang rape him if we all happen to be in one gym... lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

No i was not banned. I said it would be a couple days man... you guys need to go jerk it to calm down. updated in 2 seconds


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

he was talking about the mouthy fcuk who got banned


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Would be a possibility :lol: Just don`t drop you soap in the shower  :lol:



narraboth said:


> I have a feeling that you guys would gang rape him if we all happen to be in one gym... lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> he was talking about the mouthy fcuk who got banned


the irish guy, he was funny but abit OTT. I want pics, i want pics


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RIP P-Boy, truly a great cock sucker


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> RIP P-Boy, truly a great cock sucker


protein makes you grow....


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

PICS UPDATED ON FRONT PAGE


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yep iv come to the conclusion that you have to have a sex change operation so that we may all try those great hipps in action.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Ignore infernal mate .... Hips seem to be falling into proportion with the rest of you, great work and keep it up.

Looking forward to to seeing more pics.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ah was just joking omg  Seriously mate your looking better and better good job.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Should really read the whole thread next time lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> good stuff. hips and lats are in better proportion, nice work. you'll be ready for the good stuff next cycle, test is best!


Yeah ive already told my gf i will probably be pinning next time and she was horrified... told me she doesn't want me to etc.

then i said;

"well at least you know i am 100% up front and honest about what i do and seek your support rather than hide it from you" - she just agreed and told me to not pin in front of her 

Im already thinking about waiting till around september the doing a 4 week kick start Dbol with Test - e.

Ill have to look into injectables a bit more - id prefer one that you only have to jab 1 or 2 times a week. **** EoD


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Yeah ive already told my gf i will probably be pinning next time and she was horrified... told me she doesn't want me to etc.
> 
> then i said;
> 
> ...


Test e it is then!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good work mate, some nice subtle changes there.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Cycle will be;
> 
> Weeks 1-6 50mg D-bol
> 
> ...


Your areolas look like they've got bigger, maybe just the pic !!!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

And you made soon decent gains ,,


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

There was a couple days where i had sore/itchy nipples but that was 2 days before i started taking the proviron.... they have stopped since then and feel fine.

Maybe i was cold in the 1st pics, dunno...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well it looks like a sign

Won't harm jumping on the nova at 20mg a day.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

progrss really good lad, hips have came in too

P.S Why have yoou a picture on your door of a guy getting sucked off, does this give you motivation


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

barsnack said:


> progrss really good lad, hips have came in too
> 
> P.S Why have yoou a picture on your door of a guy getting sucked off, does this give you motivation


He aint gettin sucked off... its a girl bowing dow and worshipping him... i have it because... well... dat ass...


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Filled out alot, well done


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Filled out alot, well done


X2


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

puurboi said:


>


Good improvements, and I have the exact same bedroomm door lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Trapped a nerve in my back last week through something unrelated to weight training and have had to take the last week off from training. Gutting tbh but nothing i can do, doctors orders.

Ill be back in on wednesday and going to try and smash my bench press pr... it is at 80-kg atm and im going to go for 90kg


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Failed the 90kg 1RM but got out 85kg so it wasn't a total failure. Raped my legs on Friday and tomorrow is my last day on course. In total i have put on just over 2 stone and im hoping to keep around half of that after PCT - it would be amazing if i kept that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good to hear! Pics!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

My ending weight is just under 14 stone or 195lbs. I have put on just under 2 stone of mass and im just hoping i only lose around half of that, pics will be coming of my final look tomorrow - and then another in 3 weeks when ive finished PCT ill take some more pics... hopefully with less bloat/water retention.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

> keep around half of that after PCT - it would be amazing if i kept that


yes it would be amazing


----------



## WJay (Jul 4, 2011)

Matt Jax said:


> built like a pigeons lung.


No disrespect to anyone but that the funniest thing I've heard in a while


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> yes it would be amazing


Yes i know it would, which is why i optimistic about it rather than saying it is definitely 100% going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Pics?


Pics are going up now dude... got a couple to show how im doing a few days into PCT - still 13 stone, not lost anything yet.

PICS UPDATE ON FIRST POST

Romper, i know you mean well man and i get what you are saying but as i was not at my natural maximum for muscle size i can keep a lot of the gains as long as i carry on to eat big and lift heavy... sure ill lose the water bloat and a few of the lbs but you would be surprised how much you can keep, especially when not at the limit and on a first cycle. At the start i said if i kept anything over 6lbs id be happy, but obviously i would like to keep maybe 10 - 14lbs of it... i can always hope


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

looking much better now mate


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

DILLZ said:


> looking much better now mate


Yeah, what he said ^^^^^^^

Keep it going dude.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well that was a interesting read!

but i am more interested in how much you have left after your pct......as i am going to be doing the exact same cycle soon, i know everyone is different blah blah blah, but it is interesting to see on average what can be expected to keep after pct.

my body grows like the clappers have been going to the gym for just over a year ish and i have gained 2 stone with just food alone....so i cant wait so see what i make while on the gear


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah fingers crossed i keep a lot of it... strength is still up even a few days into PCT so as long as i keep it up hard while eating big it should be ok.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Lost around 6-7lbs so far and im around half way through my PCT. My strength is still up, not lost much. Ill get a pic up at the end of my pct.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just keep on going your doing great


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Still only lost those 7lbs and i only have 1 week left of my pct. Still got strength gains and from what i can gather ill have kept well over 16lbs, (though i know not all of that is muscle - some is fat). Feeling stoked to say the least


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Still only lost those 7lbs and i only have 1 week left of my pct. Still got strength gains and from what i can gather ill have kept well over 16lbs, (though i know not all of that is muscle - some is fat). Feeling stoked to say the least


Hows it coming mate? Weight holding out?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Doesn't seem like a great deal of progress to me really, how long you been training for. and why did you choose dbol and not go with something like tbol would have give you less bloat.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

killah said:


> Doesn't seem like a great deal of progress to me really, how long you been training for. and why did you choose dbol and not go with something like tbol would have give you less bloat.


it looks like hes made good progress to me mate, and im sure the chap in question is happy with what hes acheved as well, What you expectin him to turn into the hulk after 6 weeks or something??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

so how is it going then bud? lost any more yet?

could you not have taken nolva through the dbol course to keep water weight down?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

No not at all, just could have got like that naturally just by training hard and eating right.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

killah said:


> No not at all, just could have got like that naturally just by training hard and eating right.


your right, he could have.......

although, he was going to get there anyway so why wait? not that i can talk, i have been putting steroids off for ages.


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

This is a shambles, and I apologise in advance for being so harsh, however, sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind...

The OP has absolutely no business taking AAS. Get in the gym and eat. I read through this entire log and it seemed the whole time you were trying ORMs or sets of 5. Five reps is strength training, Type 2 Bs. You are not going to grow to maximum potential with that kind of training for starters. You should be maximising hypertropy (type 2 A's) which means a minimum of 8 reps really. Secondly your diet, although vague in terms of actual macro amounts is not anywhere near good enough. To add to it, not only is Dbol a harsh compound, but it is also a weak compound. All water weight. Yes good for kick starting a proper cycle, but you will keep very little of those gains, if any.

However as "weak" as it is, the suppression of your HPTA, hepatoxicity etc are very real side effects. AAS have a tremendous effect upon the body mate, alot more going on than you realise. I waited until I was 26 years old and 185Lbs at a low BF% before I took the plunge and I reckon I started far too early when I look back. This was after years of training naturally and also years of researching steroids and their effects. A measely year of training and you have jumped right into gear?!? Where is the dedication and hard work? I put on 30lbs of weight in my first natural year of training with a weight gainer supplement... you need to learn to eat, not like a pro bodybuilder, but to a SATISFACTORY level to support growth. Steroids will help you grow, but only if the fuel is there... i.e the calories you require daily.

Nothing in life worthwhile is easy and in terms of bodybuilding, the faster those gains come, the faster they will likely go. The long term sides are always going to be there though.

To summarise, you should be in the gym doing your deads, squat and bench. Work around a basic upper and lower split, rep range should be hypertrophic so 8-12 reps per set. You should be aiming for 5 - 6 meals a day and a minimum of 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight, preferrably more. Utilise supplements to help you and put the gear away until you hit a brick wall naturally...

To add, I saw very little progress in the pics. Just a bit of water weight. And that is my honest, albeit possibly harsh, opinion.

Goodluck whatever path you choose from here on out... and apologies again if I sound harsh. However I honestly believe too many kids are messing about with gear these days...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

^^ you dont sound harsh at all bud tbh

in my first year i put on 2 stone!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Nilly you have some great points and i will be looking to change what i am doing, its all a learning curve but saying i have no business taking AAS is a bit short sighted.

There are people out there with not even half my knowledge about them nor following anything close to the diet i had.

It wasn't great but i ate big and i have still now, nearly 4 weeks after my cycle only lost 8lbs.

With the hypertrophy rep range you do gain more size, but saying that 5 rep range is not effective is again a bit short sighted. It is not all that different. I tried 1 RMS every so often because i wanted to gauge my strenght, but doing 5x5 is not just based on strength, that would be 1-3x5.

I also do 8-12 reps for any isolation exorcise to help with my growth, but i feel lifting that bit heavier doing 5x5 suits my lifting better.

I have adopted a push/pull/legs routine rather than a full body workout and i feel the benefit - something that was recomended in this thread to me a lot.

I appreciate your concern but i do not regret my decision and i will be cycling again in the future.

EDIT;

Saying that i do not seem to have gained much when i have kept around 14lbs of mass is absurd when you remember that it was gained within 6 weeks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^harsh


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

cas said:


> ^^ you dont sound harsh at all bud tbh
> 
> in my first year i put on 2 stone!


Same here although its getting harder to put on weight now just a tad under 15 stone.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

killah said:


> Same here although its getting harder to put on weight now just a tad under 15 stone.


same, im 15 stones, i have not put on anything in months..i have upped cals and protein and im just starting to get a little tubby.

i am going to give myself a little kick up the **** soon though with a little dbol


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I agree here, a 5x5 compound programme followed with some good high rep isolation work is a good combination, especially whilst on aas to increase both size and strength. Although Nilly's points are valid, I think the comments fall into a common category of those who, despite taking quite a bit of gear themselves, seem to think its ok to preach away about how people are either too fat or don't have enough training, don't eat right, etc etc, and therefore, unlike them, aren't 'ready' for aas. Its just not true, and hypocritical. AAS aren't a magic potion, and we all don't need to be 10% bf, shredded and have worked out for 10 years non stop before we take them. Nonsense. Its something that people just 'say' on these forums, usually those who bumble fcked up their first cycle, unlike the OP...thes forums aren't to be 'harsh'. The guy has made his mind up...they are primarily for support and advice, not preaching...sorry, I don't mean to harsh Nilly!! That is not my intention. But I think you actually have no business telling the OP he has no business taking aas. Its you who are actually putting aas up on a pedestal, and treating them like some semi-religious substance that only demi-gods should have the business of injecting...overall the lad took the proper precautions on cycle, he had a solid PCT, he did his best with diet whilst on cycle, he made decent gains, and he is keeping some of them. So what exactly is the problem? Again, I don't mean to be harsh!!!


I ran test e for my first cycle at 27 years of age and put on over 20lbs of weight and have since kept most of it, albeit cycled again. This was after 6 years or so of natural training, using various supps etc. I'm not treating AAS as "semi-religious substances" LOL. I am treating them like the powerful drugs that they are. Jumping into a dbol course after 1 year of training is indeed a shambles. After such a paltry length of time training there is no way on earth he has a good base with adequate connective tissue development and strength or training knowledge, exemplified by the fact that he messed his back up deadlifting halfway through the cycle. The OP has trained only for a year or so, is only 23 years old and ran a dbol only cycle. I don't think ANY of that is a good idea at all mate, no matter what way you dress it up.

At 23 years old his growth plates probably haven't fused. His HPTA won't be fully developed and he has severely suppressed it and quite possibly shut it down completely all for a dbol only cycle? And yes, I also think that cycling with high body fat carries it's risks and increases side effects potential. How did you guess? Lol

However, he is free to do what he wants, I can only offer my opinion, which is what I did. It's his body, his choice. I'm glad that I personally waited until I was older and in hindsight another year or two of natural training would have been good for me as well. So any kids reading this... don't rush in, make the most of your natural test


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Nilly you have some great points and i will be looking to change what i am doing, its all a learning curve but saying i have no business taking AAS is a bit short sighted.
> 
> *I think taking dbol after a year or so of training is 'short sighted'*
> 
> ...


*Again, I can't really see a great deal of muscle development in your pictures (just being honest). The reason for this, and subsequently the 14Lbs of weight gain, is that your gains are mostly water weight. Nobody builds 14lbs of muscle in 6 wks, not even with the best of gear.*

See *bolds* above.

If you were adamant on running an oral steroid only you should have looked into var or tbol in my opinion for risk vs rewards and quality of gains made.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nilly said:


> I ran test e for my first cycle at 27 years of age and put on over 20lbs of weight and have since kept most of it, albeit cycled again. This was after 6 years or so of natural training, using various supps etc. I'm not treating AAS as "semi-religious substances" LOL. I am treating them like the powerful drugs that they are. Jumping into a dbol course after 1 year of training is indeed a shambles. After such a paltry length of time training there is no way on earth he has a good base with adequate connective tissue development and strength or training knowledge, exemplified by the fact that he messed his back up deadlifting halfway through the cycle. The OP has trained only for a year or so, is only 23 years old and ran a dbol only cycle. I don't think ANY of that is a good idea at all mate, no matter what way you dress it up.
> 
> At 23 years old his growth plates probably haven't fused. His HPTA won't be fully developed and he has severely suppressed it and quite possibly shut it down completely all for a dbol only cycle? And yes, I also think that cycling with high body fat carries it's risks and increases side effects potential. How did you guess? Lol
> 
> However, he is free to do what he wants, I can only offer my opinion, which is what I did. It's his body, his choice. I'm glad that I personally waited until I was older and in hindsight another year or two of natural training would have been good for me as well. So any kids reading this... don't rush in, make the most of your natural test


plenty of people take dbol and other steroids while being in the higher bf% range, most of them no doubt being power lifters..who would rarely even see the 20-25% range. and i would like to bet 20-30% of the people on this forum are in the 15-20% bracket so what sort of bf% would you say carries increased risk of side effects?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nilly said:


> I ran test e for my first cycle at 27 years of age and put on over 20lbs of weight and have since kept most of it, albeit cycled again. This was after 6 years or so of natural training, using various supps etc. I'm not treating AAS as "semi-religious substances" LOL. I am treating them like the powerful drugs that they are. Jumping into a dbol course after 1 year of training is indeed a shambles. After such a paltry length of time training there is no way on earth he has a good base with adequate connective tissue development and strength or training knowledge, exemplified by the fact that he messed his back up deadlifting halfway through the cycle. The OP has trained only for a year or so, is only 23 years old and ran a dbol only cycle. I don't think ANY of that is a good idea at all mate, no matter what way you dress it up.
> 
> At 23 years old his growth plates probably haven't fused. His HPTA won't be fully developed and he has severely suppressed it and quite possibly shut it down completely all for a dbol only cycle? And yes, I also think that cycling with high body fat carries it's risks and increases side effects potential. How did you guess? Lol
> 
> However, he is free to do what he wants, I can only offer my opinion, which is what I did. It's his body, his choice. I'm glad that I personally waited until I was older and in hindsight another year or two of natural training would have been good for me as well. So any kids reading this... don't rush in, make the most of your natural test


Sorry mate I was going to let it go but this sort of thing annoys me.

Who exactly are you to tell him what to do with his own body?

So he probably wasn't ready for AAS? Should he have waited for 6 years like you? Probably, but life's too short IMO.

Let the boy get on with it. He seems like he's got his head screwed on properly.

I despise steroid bores who moan on about other people gear use. Just get on with what your doing and leave other people alone.

Quit preaching.


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

cas said:


> plenty of people take dbol and other steroids while being in the higher bf% range, most of them no doubt being power lifters..who would rarely even see the 20-25% range. and i would like to bet 20-30% of the people on this forum are in the 15-20% bracket so what sort of bf% would you say carries increased risk of side effects?


For powerlifters/strongmen it is what it is. For rec gym users looking to get into good shape, I think dieting etc is a good idea before cycling. 15% BF (a normal healthy level for an adult male) from everything I have ever read is a good level to get to before use of AAS, ofcourse there will be exceptions. The aromatase enzyme, responsible for excess test conversion to estrogen is found in the fatty tissue of the body and therefore getting your BF % to a reasonable level seems like a good idea to me. So as to minimise estro sides such as gyno, BPH etc.

... estrogen, although having it's benefits is also a wicked witch lol.

I'm sure you already know this plus a load more. Am I being bated now since I seem new?


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Sorry mate I was going to let it go but this sort of thing annoys me.
> 
> Who exactly are you to tell him what to do with his own body?
> 
> ...


Isn't this a forum for discussion? Simply expressing my opinion. You are correct, life is short and can be a whole lot shorter. It would also suck with ED due to low natural test before you reach 30 years of age.

In anycase, I am out. Peace.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Nilly said:


> Isn't this a forum for discussion? Simply expressing my opinion. You are correct, life is short and can be a whole lot shorter. It would also suck with ED due to low natural test before you reach 30 years of age.
> 
> In anycase, I am out. Peace.


Discussion, yes.

Running someone down and kicking all the confidence out of them is another matter.


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Discussion, yes.
> 
> Running someone down and kicking all the confidence out of them is another matter.


I have to respectfully disagree with that as I was just trying to help the OP. I saw alot of people encouraging him and telling him how great it all was. I think that will do alot more damage than my home truths to be perfectly honest. And really... there were alot of previous comments far worse than mine mate, so why not pick up on those? My posts have all been constructive mate, if a bit harsh (for which I already apologised for in advance and after the fact).


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nilly said:


> For powerlifters/strongmen it is what it is. For rec gym users looking to get into good shape, I think dieting etc is a good idea before cycling. 15% BF (a normal healthy level for an adult male) from everything I have ever read is a good level to get to before use of AAS, ofcourse there will be exceptions. The aromatase enzyme, responsible for excess test conversion to estrogen is found in the fatty tissue of the body and therefore getting your BF % to a reasonable level seems like a good idea to me. So as to minimise estro sides such as gyno, BPH etc.
> 
> ... estrogen, although having it's benefits is also a wicked witch lol.
> 
> I'm sure you already know this plus a load more. Am I being bated now since I seem new?


lol no, i am new too. it was a genuine question, not a test to see if you were right or wrong.

although i have looked everywhere and cant find a single thing backing up what you said about higher bodyfat will increase side effects, it may be true but as i said i cant find squat.

now i understand lowering ones bodyfat levels can be of some benefit prior to aas use, as with some cycles you will put on fat with the muscle so lowering bf before a cycle will mean you end up with less post cycle, but i see this as more of a vanity issue than a health issue


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought the fatter you were when using aas the more chance there is of it aromatizing?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I thought the fatter you were when using aas the more chance there is of it aromatizing?


but couldn't you stop that through the use of a AI? i know being fat will naturally make your tits a bit more floppy but it doesnt increase the amount of oestrogen receptors in the breat tissue, does it?

again, asking because i am learning


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> but couldn't you stop that through the use of a AI? i know being fat will naturally make your tits a bit more floppy but it doesnt increase the amount of oestrogen receptors in the breat tissue, does it?
> 
> again, asking because i am learning


Ask away mate learning too!lol can't answer that question but hopefully someone can!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Well at least im gaining knowledge out of this whole thing - seems to be a good learning forum


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

Really enjoyed reading this. I too will be starting my firt cycle soon but I am built much different 6ft4 295lbs. I will be doing the same as pboy and posting pics as well as cycle info. Looking foward to it!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

30f16king said:


> Really enjoyed reading this. I too will be starting my firt cycle soon but I am built much different 6ft4 295lbs. I will be doing the same as pboy and posting pics as well as cycle info. Looking foward to it!


nice one fella, hurry up and get on with it, i love reading the cycle logs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Your doing great mate  Any thoughts about your next cycle?


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

30f16king said:


> Really enjoyed reading this. I too will be starting my firt cycle soon but I am built much different 6ft4 295lbs. I will be doing the same as pboy and posting pics as well as cycle info. Looking foward to it!


have any pics?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nilly said:


> I ran test e for my first cycle at 27 years of age and put on over 20lbs of weight and have since kept most of it, albeit cycled again. This was after 6 years or so of natural training, using various supps etc. I'm not treating AAS as "semi-religious substances" LOL. I am treating them like the powerful drugs that they are. *Jumping into a dbol course after 1 year of training is indeed a shambles.* After such a paltry length of time training there is no way on earth he has a good base with adequate connective tissue development and strength or training knowledge, exemplified by the fact that he messed his back up deadlifting halfway through the cycle. The OP has trained only for a year or so, is only 23 years old and ran a dbol only cycle. I don't think ANY of that is a good idea at all mate, no matter what way you dress it up.
> 
> *At 23 years old his growth plates probably haven't fused. His HPTA won't be fully developed and he has severely suppressed it and quite possibly shut it down completely all for a dbol only cycle? *And yes, I also think that cycling with high body fat carries it's risks and increases side effects potential. How did you guess? Lol
> 
> However, he is free to do what he wants,* I can only offer my opinion*, which is what I did. It's his body, his choice. I'm glad that I personally waited until I was older and in hindsight another year or two of natural training would have been good for me as well. So any kids reading this... don't rush in, make the most of your natural test


Rubbish.

Total rubbish.

And thats not your opinion it's a self indulgent lecture from someone who thinks he is better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nilly said:


> For powerlifters/strongmen it is what it is. For rec gym users looking to get into good shape, I think dieting etc is a good idea before cycling. 15% BF (a normal healthy level for an adult male) from everything I have ever read is a good level to get to before use of AAS, ofcourse there will be exceptions. The aromatase enzyme, responsible for excess test conversion to estrogen is found in the fatty tissue of the body and therefore getting your BF % to a reasonable level seems like a good idea to me. So as to minimise estro sides such as gyno, BPH etc.
> 
> ... estrogen, although having it's benefits is also a wicked witch lol.
> 
> I'm sure you already know this plus a load more. Am I being bated now since I seem new?


care to go in to detail pal as im a strongman competitor and would love to hear more of your insight ....


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Well **** my life. Ive gone and broken my humerus bone in 2 places.... ****ing arm wrestling of all things.

pic related, me with my new cast :/










ill be saying buh bye to my gains :/ no lifting for 3-6 months


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah **** dude sorry about this was really looking forward to seeing your gains mate, how did you break it arm wrestling ?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

puurboi said:


> ill be saying buh bye to my gains :/ no lifting for 3-6 months


keep the diet clean during the recovery time and you will be ok


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Ah **** dude sorry about this was really looking forward to seeing your gains mate, how did you break it arm wrestling ?


 twisted the bone ant it snapped in 2 places... i was winning it aswell 

Felt like someone had smacked me real hard and dead armed me..... then i looked down


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

hope you make a speedy recovery mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mate!

Never ever arm wrestle.

Everytime i go out some dick wants to arm wrestle. I dont cos all it does is get you injured.....as you obv know :lol:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh dear, would offer my sympathy but come on....Arm wrestling??? lol

Keep your diet clean try an hold onto some of those gains.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol when ever I am out on the p!ss I get into arm wrestling and although I win 9 times out of 10 I still end up injured for the next couple of days...

I bet the bloke wrestling you felt like fecking heman when he found out he snapped tour arm lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

When I broke my leg I carried on with upper body and ended up with bigger upper half than lower half lmao, they are catching up now though. Just beast your legs mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry bout the arm bud , but you can train the wheels still .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LEG PRESS!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate!
> 
> Never ever arm wrestle.
> 
> Everytime i go out some dick wants to arm wrestle. I dont cos all it does is get you injured.....as you obv know :lol:


So true, I always fcuk my wrist up.



C.Hill said:


> LEG PRESS!!!!


Exactly.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

cas said:


> Lol when ever I am out on the p!ss I get into arm wrestling and although I win 9 times out of 10 I still end up injured for the next couple of days...
> 
> I bet the bloke wrestling you felt like fecking heman when he found out he snapped tour arm lol


naa he felt guilty as feck... hes a good mate of mine


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

TRAMADOL FTW


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

puurboi said:


> TRAMADOL FTW


??????


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

puurboi said:


> TRAMADOL FTW


Is that for your arm?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah mate 100mg every 4 hours makes the pain almost non-existant


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

puurboi said:


> yeah mate 100mg every 4 hours makes the pain almost non-existant


Along with most feelings i would have thought  Strong stuff


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Tramadol is the daddy of painkillers xD helped me sleep when i broke my leg, takes the pain away very nicely


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

diixxy said:


> Tramadol is the daddy of painkillers xD helped me sleep when i broke my leg, takes the pain away very nicely


No mate oxycontin is where its at!!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I got offered some form of morphine that i would have had to drink but i decided on tablets of Tramadol cos the morphine tasted lie ass... tramadol ftw!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I refused pain killers when I broke my jaw 'cos I'm well 'ard!! :2guns:

I actually took it once, tried to eat and when the pain killers wore off I was in agony so stopped taking them so I could be the judge of how far I could open my mouth.


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

uhan said:


> care to go in to detail pal as im a strongman competitor and would love to hear more of your insight ....


INSIGHT: *Sarcasm detection unit fried*.

Into detail? Sure... there are tons of exceptional strongmen and powerlifters who have extremely high bf%.

The end.


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

Mars said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Total rubbish.
> 
> And thats not your opinion it's a self indulgent lecture from someone who thinks he is better.


Very ignorant response there, especially from a "moderator".

So training natty for 1 year then jumping on dbol is recommended? I believe the OP has just broke his arm? Nevermind injuring his back mid cycle?

And you think it's 100% that this lad has stopped growing/developing at 23 years of age? I would say it's possible, but not 100%.

And are you saying a dbol only cycle can't potentially shut down your natty test? As I would disagree with that. HPTA wise, it's a risk everybody takes with gear, as we are all different.

And yes, just my opinions mate. No self indulgence here. Just giving my opinion...


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

puurboi said:


> twisted the bone ant it snapped in 2 places... i was winning it aswell
> 
> Felt like someone had smacked me real hard and dead armed me..... then i looked down


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers Nilly - on the mend now... over 4 weeks ago and in a month and a half to 2 months ill be back in the gym and ready for muscle memory to kick in on my fúckered arm


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

lol this thread was a hoot to read, a lot of flaming and trolling!!

as for the whole thing, you sound like a very unlucky guy!!






smaller guy snaps big mans arm ha!

as for dbol only cycle i think it's not too bad as a starter cycle, you'll be on you way to pinning in no time!


----------



## testovironn (Jan 16, 2012)

I never tend to see anyone pulling off a dbol cycle, I just think its a big, **** and **** out cycle but no hate for you, heck you did 50mg  . Anyways try a test e or sus250 cycle for 12 weeks? It will work wonders for ya


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Wish i could but the gf is against pinning and i respect her enough to not go behind her back


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Wish i could but the gf is against pinning and i respect her enough to not go behind her back


I like that she's not against you taking steroids which could fcuk are health up one way or another but she's against the method of taking the drug

:laugh:thats "some" women for you.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I like that she's not against you taking steroids which could fcuk are health up one way or another but she's against the method of taking the drug
> 
> :laugh:thats "some" women for you.


My woman was like that 'you can take the pills but your not going to inject'

I wore her down in the end though...on my first injection she said I have to do them while she was out of the house, and then she passed that. Then it was make sure I'm not in the room....now I have her sat watching me.

It's just their way of trying to control you.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

cas said:


> My woman was like that 'you can take the pills but your not going to inject'
> 
> I wore her down in the end though...on my first injection she said I have to do them while she was out of the house, and then she passed that. Then it was make sure I'm not in the room....now I have her sat watching me.
> 
> It's just their way of trying to control you.


Next step is to get her injecting for you :thumb:


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

To me there's no difference at all in taking tablets or injecting. I think people who arent in to bodybuilding see it as 'you' sat in your room like some friggin junkie shooting up.

Alcohol is more damaging then injecting steroids, but no one complains about that.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Vibora said:


> Next step is to get her injecting for you :thumb:


i agree, but i dont think that is going to happen lol


----------



## testovironn (Jan 16, 2012)

1010AD said:


> I like that she's not against you taking steroids which could fcuk are health up one way or another but she's against the method of taking the drug
> 
> :laugh:thats "some" women for you.


haha Is like going to a brothel for a smooch


----------

